
Ask HN: How to survive in a politically charged workplace? - wallzz
Hello,
I am a junior in a very large IT company, I noticed that the workplace is not really about producing a very high quality products or learning new technology or something like that, it is more about getting the best salary and manipulating max people to get in a hierarchy post.
is this only specific to the company I work with or all the companies are like this ?
======
krsree
Thanks for asking this question. This would be a very common problem, and I am
struggling for a satisfactory solution. Any response from people who have gone
through this would be really helpful!

------
herbst
It certainly is not normal, i never worked for a company bigger than like 40
people, so there might be the difference. But this sounds like a harmful
environment for a coder.

